# Modified REO's



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

How beautiful is this work in progress? He milled out some of the aluminum and then epoxied wood in the space... so beautiful! He is not finished and plans to do some inlay work in the wood. Stunning! Read N2H stuff!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

This is really beautiful. When will these be up for sale?


----------



## Riaz (24/11/14)

hi @Rob Fisher , when you say 'he' are you referring to Rob from reosmods?

this looks beautiful


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

that looks like alot of work that has gone into it.
its looks nice but way too much bling for my liking. can you imagine the fingerprint marks. or what happens when the smallest amount of juice finds its way onto it.
very nice to look at but in my opinion not practical for use if you have even the slightest bit of ocd


----------



## annemarievdh (24/11/14)

Wow, this is really stunning!! I would alsow like to know who is the "He" your talking about


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

Another awesome modification to a REO.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

Riddle said:


> This is really beautiful. When will these be up for sale?



Never... it's a once off built by a chap in the USA.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow, this is really stunning!! I would alsow like to know who is the "He" your talking about



Capt Steve on ECF. He is a master craftsman!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Never... it's a once off built by a chap in the USA.


Damn. I would definitely make a plan to purchase one of those... its really stunning.


----------



## Alex (24/11/14)

What a gorgeous work of art, amazing.


via iphone


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another awesome modification to a REO.
> 
> View attachment 15938
> View attachment 15939
> ...


what an awesome firing button. suits the mod and the mos itself is sick as....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (24/11/14)

i want one lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/14)

been following this guy on ecf his work is excellent

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (24/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another awesome modification to a REO.
> 
> View attachment 15938
> View attachment 15939
> ...



Chuck Norris selling his reo ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> How beautiful is this work in progress? He milled out some of the aluminum and then epoxied wood in the space... so beautiful! He is not finished and plans to do some inlay work in the wood. Stunning! Read N2H stuff!
> 
> View attachment 15935
> View attachment 15936
> View attachment 15937


Stunning! 

Now they need to make a shiny pink one and I'm sold!


----------

